
Why you shouldn't use Elixir for your startup - boffinism
http://boffinism.com/why-you-shouldnt-use-elixir-for-your-start-up/
======
weatherlight
Except that Elixir is basically Erlang/OTP with some really awesome macos. 1)
The BEAM is an engineering marvel. 2) The Open Telecom Platform has been
around and in use since the late 90's by Sony-Ericsson. This isn't some podunk
language framework that was created by some academic with no real world
engineering experience while working on their doctoral thesis. This was
developed by an established company for real world problems. And as for Elixir
itself, quite a few consultancy shops have thrown their weight behind Elixir.
(plataformatec, thoughtbot, and dockyard to name a few.)

------
davelnewton
Ugh.

